# Carriage Ridge/Hills; Horseshoe



## vanclan (Nov 5, 2006)

These are resorts I'm looking at in the Barrie, Ontario area.  Can someone tell me the difference between Carriage Ridge and Carriage Hills?  Are they on the same property? Is one newer than the other?   Do they share amenities? (ie pool etc.)  Is one better than the other to stay in?   Also is Horseshoe resort in the same area and is the Carriage resorts or Horseshoe a better choice?   Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## CSB (Nov 5, 2006)

Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge are resorts located beside eachother on the top of the ski hill that is Horseshoe Ski Resort. Carriage Hills was built earlier in three phases. Carriage Ridge is newer. They share activities together but they have separate pools. Carriage Hills pool is smaller but the pool is half indoor and half outdoor. It is quite nice to swim through the plastic separation and be swimming outside in the middle of winter. 

Both Hills and Ridge are at the top of the ski hill and it is possible to ski down right from the resort but Ridge is closer and it can be a pain to get to the hill from parts of Carriage Hills. 

Horseshoe resort is at the bottom of the hill so if you want to be there you have to drive from Ridge or Hills unless you ski down and then you need to buy a lift ticket to get back up. 

I can't give you more details about Carriage Ridge since I have never stayed in the units but Carriage Hills units are not all the same. It depends on what phase you get. The newer phases have a bigger Studio unit.

I do not know how the unit are in the Horsheshoe section. The ski resort is located there as are the restaurants. There is a hotel as well as the timeshare building. The hotel has a pool and I am not sure about the timeshare building - whether they use the hotel pool or have one of their own.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Boomers (Nov 5, 2006)

*Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge, Barrie Ontario*

Hello: We own at Carriage Hills and we usually request the Victoria units.  We request lower level because I am not able to climb the stairs comfortably.

We have the 'larger' studio unit in the Victoria building complex.  I believe there is the Shakespeare units as well that have the larger studio unit at Carriage Hills.  You really do  need to drive down to Horseshoe Valley Resort from Carriage hills facility to use the ski hill.  However, Horseshoe Valley resort is about five minutes drive from Carriage Hills facilty.

Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge do not share pool privileges.  However, for $40.00 Cdn you can purchase a one week family pass at Horseshoe Valley Resort (from the gift shop in the Hotel at Horseshoe Valley resort) and this will provide you with access all week to three (3)  additional pools away from your Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge facility.  Access is available to (one indoor and outdoor on the Hotel premises) as well as another outside pool located at the timeshare units just across the parking lot from the Hotel lobby.

In addition, you have access to the racquet ball courts in the Hotel as well as tennis courts, etc. on the hotel premises.  This is quite a good deal for just $40.00.  It use to be FREE, but things have changed with management at both the hotel and carriage hills/ridge.

In addition, make sure when you book a lower level unit that they do  not give you a wheelchair accessible one unless you need such a unit.  The wheelchair units are large, but the studio is not separate from the rest of the unit.  In other words, if you have a studio and one bedroom unit, they usually have the studio as a separate unit with its own private door for privacy should you bring up some friends who want their own private studio.  A wheelchair unit does not provide that privacy as the entire facility is 'open' plan and only one main door to the entire 1 bedroom and studio unit.

We unfortuantelty found this out the hard way this past summer and we were not very h appy with our combined shared space.

The separate studio unit and one bedroom units do provide excellent privacy for each family of four.  Be ware.

Usually there is snow up there by xmas and its a lovely area to see.

Hope this helps,

Cynthia and Gene H.


----------



## Krystyna (Nov 5, 2006)

*carriage ridge/carriage hills*

we own at The Lodges of Horseshoe and this building is located at the foot of the ski hills...i.e. you can get your skis (of if its summer...your golf stuff) and simply a few steps away will be the ski lifts and the first hole of the Valley Golf Course - we own a winter week and a summer week : you can email me for more information : twoexbrits@yahoo.ca    The Lodges @ Horseshoe is now 20+ years old and needs some outside maintanance and this is apparently being addressed.  Inside the units (we usually trade so have not used the resort in a while, but this past Oct had a week's stay there and we stayed at Carriage Hills (the use of a week as a retirement gift).  Personally, we liked them both - but the Lodges @ Horseshoe is very conveniently situated - the units have a new kitchens, tiling etc. but does not have all the bells and whistles of Carriage Hills i.e. whirlpool tub.  However, the hospitality at the Lodges is just wonderful - anything you need, just ask.  We were also allowed to use all the services of the Hotel (a two minute walk away) : went to the aqua fit programme and the whirlpool was lovely.  I could also use the internet (one computer) in the basement area of the Hotel but found I could receive messages but not send out.  Carriage Hills has a computer (a small fee).  I hope the Lodges @ Horseshoe gets back its Gold Crown (knocked off because some work needs to be done on the building) but I am going to switch totally now to DAE and "crowns" will not matter for that trading.  The Lodges @ Horseshoe has a very nice o/door pool and very well used in the busy weeks of July and August. 

Krystyna and Richard 
...Canada.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Carriage Ridge and Horsehoe*

We own at Horseshoe (since 1980 - pre-construction) but have not stayed there for years.  We have been PICing it into Fairfield for 154,000 points - not bad for a 26 year old purchase.  The units are two bedrooms and quite large - even with upgrades they can't change the size.  

We don't know the condition of he units but I think we paid for an upgrtade several years ago.  The property has recently been downgraded from Godl to distinciton but I think this is due to the lack of a lake.

We stayed at Hills several years ago on a promotion and found the untis small.
But the pool is nicer than the Ridge.

We stayed at Ridge this summer in a one bedroom, i.e. we did not get nor see the studio for our unit but it was not occupied.  I think we used a studio that we own at Thornbury for the exchange.

The one bedroom Ridge unit was much and I mean much larger than the hills unit that we stayed at.  It was actually quite luxurious and we thoroughly enjoyed our stay.  We are avid Casino Rama goers and it is 38.1 Kilometres away by the back Old Barrie Road way.  I think we went 4 times in the week.

The secret goodie is the restaurant at Settler's Ghost across Horseshoe Valley road.  It is a great local restaurant but I do not know if it is open off Season.

The web site http://www.settlersghost.com/ seems to imply that it is.

We played golf at the magnificent Highlands course, which is long and hard but fun, but be careful it is not walkable. the distances from green to next tee blew me away.   Some seemed like half a mile.

we had A great week.

Dan


----------



## vanclan (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your input....it's been SO helpful.  I plan to book a one bedroom at Carriage Hills tomorrow...mainly because the dates that it is available work better for us.  So glad to hear positive input!  anyone have any recommendations for things to do, or other good, reasonable restaurants in the area....though I know we'll probably have to go to Barrie for that.  We plan on doing most of our own cooking, but it's nice to eat out occasionally too.  Once again Thanks SO much!!


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Carriage Hills - Orillia*

Orillia is the nearest large community.  Visit the Mariposa Market on Mississauga.  It is a fun store.

Gravenhurst and Bracebridge are north and also fun to visit.

And of ocourse Casino Rama is close by.  Check out Casinorama.com for entertainment.

They are having weekday matinees in January with Sha Na Na and Glenn Campbell.

Dan


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2006)

You did not say what month you plan to stay at Carriage Hills. The activities would depend on the weather.


----------



## vanclan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Oops!*

Forgot to put our dates in....and that does make a big difference!!  December 1-8th.  It's sort of an inbetween season..due to the weather recently, it might be too soon for skiing (we've only done cross country....a long time ago...) so that's why I'm checking out other activities.  
I had no idea that Orillia was closer than Barrie!  Thanks Dan!  I checked out Mariposa Market on their website and they will definitely have a visit from us!  since Orillia is a lot closer than Barrie...maybe there are some restaurants we should check out there....


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Restaurants*

The hidden pleasure of the restaurant at Settler's ghost  which is a golf course across Horseshoe Valley Road has to be enjoyed.  We had the best roadt beef ever there.  Hopefully it will be open Contac them at http://www.settlersghost.com/

There are several excellant restaurants in Orillia.  I need to discuss this with my sleepng wife but I will get back to you.

Casino Rama's entertainment is black for December ubfortunately.  Something to do with a Chirstmas lull, but you must try the casino anyway.  It is good fun at any time of the year, no matter the weather.

Dan


----------



## vanclan (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, Dan for the info.  I had checked out the Casino entertainment, and noticed a big poker tournament during the time that we are there seems to have taken precedent over the entertainment.... oh well!   Thanks for offering to consult with your wife in regards to Orillia restaurants...will await your recomendations ....


----------

